# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Giao diện Window XP SP3

## hardest

mình ra ngoài tiệm mua đĩa về cài thì nó hiện lên cái giao diện thế này. cái này như là background của nó, có lẽ là do mấy cha crack bán đĩa cài vào. bạn nào biết cách chuyển nó về dạng default của window thì giúp mình với.
p/s: 1 dạng background của nó:



bản gốc (search trên google)

----------


## doken

cái này là active bản quyền mà

----------


## 10comblog

đây là hình ảnh lúc log off :|

----------


## thanhluantm

ồ, cái nút shutdow không chuẩn ha. kỹ thuật đồ họa còn kém quá! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## khuvucmuabannhadat

thế có bạn nào biết chỉnh về dạng mặc định của window ko [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] hoặc chí ít là thay hình khác vào [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hungvietuc1

mấy cài này đã bị nhúng tay vào rồi bạn. nếu bạn muốn chỉnh lại hoặc là thiết kế theo cái mình thích thì có thể dùng phần mềm tuneup2010 để chỉnh lại. các phần là: màn hình khởi động và màn hình log on, log out cũng có thể chỉnh theo ý thích. 

chúc bạn vui vẻ nha!

----------


## petty

kiểu này là ông ý dùng bản ghost đa cấu hình rồi!!!

----------


## phamhungimkt

cái này thì do lúc người ta làm ghost .người ta đã chèn ảnh boot vào thư mục sysprep của file ghost .nên nó là mặc định bạn muốn thay đổi bạn phải có chương trình ghost.exe rồi load ghost lên sau đó đưa một tấm ảnh khác thay thế nó .

 đơn giản hơn là bạn lên dùng phần mềm để thay đổi hình có những cách sau : 
 sử dụng tuneup như hsg nói : bạn có thể down các hình của nó ở đây rồi add vào 

http://www.tune-up.com/services/log...source=styler&utm_content=logonscreen&x-rest= 

 xem hướng dẫn tại đây :  


*trang trí màn hình bootscreen* 

* có lẽ chúng ta đã quá quen thuộc màn hình bootscreen ( màn hình khởi động ) mặc định của windows rồi .nó đen sì và có cái logo " lá cờ " cũ rích rồi .vậy đã đến lúc thay đổi nó cho đẹp đi các huynh đệ* 

* cái này thì tuanthiem khuyên tất cả các huynh đệ nên thay đi cho nó mang phong cách dân it chút ít > chí ít cũng để cho thằng hàng xóm nó nể mình tý .vì mình là dân it mà .hơn thế nó lại rất nhẹ không làm chậm máy đâu .không vòng vo nữa > bắt tay vào việc* 

* yêu cầu máy huynh đệ phải cài đặt tuneup utilities 2007 hoặc 2008 : download* 
* ( cái này nếu không biết hỏi huynh khicon - trùm cuối - devil009 - anxincapcap - lê ngọc - trinitrituan nhớ xin luôn key , serial một thể nhé > dùng cho lâu ấy mà )*

* sau khi cài đặt xong* 
* hãy khởi động tuneup lên và kích chọn customize windows tiếp kích chọn tuneup styler* 

* [replacer_img]*


* chọn tiếp như hình vẽ đây* 

* [replacer_img]*


* một hộp thoại này mở ra :*

* [replacer_img]*


* nhấn vào mục add ( tuanthiem ) đã hướng mũi tên đó nha : vào trong sẽ có 2 lựa chọn :  một add file từ máy tính .một add file từ trang chủ của tuneup* 

* * ( nghe rõ này ) + add file từ trang chủ : thì huynh đệ nhấn vào download boots screen from tuneup online ( có nghĩa là download những boots screen từ trang của tuneup ) .nhấn vào dòng chữ đó một trang web của tupneup mở ra có rất nhiều hình boots screen .huynh đệ chọn một cái mà mình thích nhé > rồi download về máy và add vào từ mục add như ban đầu nhé :*

* [replacer_img]*

* + add file từ máy tính : thì huynh đệ hãy chọn một hình ảnh nào mà huynh đệ ưng ý .một cái ảnh cô gái xinh hoặc ảnh của chính huynh đệ là được .nếu chọn xong sẽ nhận được ảnh đó tại một hộp thoại này :*

* [replacer_img]*


* đẹp chưa ? làm tiếp nhé ngắm gái sau nha ! hộp thoại này có rất nhiều lựa chọn .nhưng các huynh đệ lên chú ý đến 2 phần tuanthiem khoanh màu khung đỏ thôi : blackground :chọn màu hình nền ( như trên hình là màu đen ở trên và dưới đó )*
* sau nhấn save boot screen : ( với tuneup 2007 thì ok luôn .nhưng với tuneup 2008 thì sẽ yêu cầu đặt tên cho boot screen này .dễ ợt > đặt luôn tên mình hoặc người yêu mình > nhấp ok* 
* [replacer_img]*

* ok rồi hình ảnh đã vào trong khung trên rồi .thích hình nào thì chọn chuột và nhấp chuột vào install boot screen  > đợi tý cho nó cài xong thì restart máy .*

* nhìn kỹ nhé khi khởi động sẽ thấy hình ảnh mình cài nó hiện ra con trỏ chạy chạy chạy chạy rất đẹp* 


* chúc huynh đệ thành công .à thấy hay kích thank động viên cái nhé* 


* phù phù bài dài quá* 



---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
ngoài ra bạn có thể làm cách sau nữa :

 theo mình thì hình nền của turn off computer là mặc định, không thể thay đổi được. còn nếu bạn muốn thay đổi một số thứ của windows cho đỡ nhàm chán thì sau đây là cách thay đổi boot screen của windows:

 nếu thấy chán khi nhìn màn hình xanh khởi động của hệ điều hành, bạn có thể tự chế một hình ảnh vui nhộn hơn để thay thế. kết hợp photoshop với chương trình bootskin sẽ giúp dân mê máy tính dễ thực hiện công việc hơn.

 trước hết, vào : http://www.download.com/bootskin/3000-2105...57781.html để tải chương trình bootskin của stardock với dung lượng 943 kb. sau khi tải về, người dùng sẽ thấy 2 tập tin là bootskin_free và skinstudio_free. bạn có thể cài đặt cả hai chương trình này nhưng cần nhất là bootskin_free (thư mục mặc định là c:\program files\stardock\wincusstomize\bootskin).

 khi mở bootskin, bạn sẽ thấy các file sẵn có để cài làm hình nền lúc khởi động windows (chọn ảnh rồi nhấn apply)

 tuy nhiên, tự tạo ra ảnh nền như vậy mất một chút thời gian và công sức. do bootskin mới hỗ trợ được ảnh 16 màu nên bạn cần chọn hình gốc tương ứng để đảm bảo chất lượng hiển thị (ví dụ như ảnh đen trắng hay có một vài màu, tranh hoạt hình...). ảnh sẽ có độ phân giải khác nhau như 640 x 480; 800 x 600; 1024 x 768; 1280 x 960 hay 1600 x 1200. ví dụ trong bài này sẽ dùng ảnh hoạt hình 640 x 480 16 màu làm nền với thanh chạy khi tải windows.

 chuẩn bị ảnh nền

 - khởi động photoshop, lấy ảnh cần dùng. bạn có thể biên tập ảnh tùy ý như chèn chữ, đổi màu...

 - vào menu image > image size. một cửa sổ xuất hiện, nhập kích cỡ ảnh vào ô width (640) và height (480) hoặc đánh dấu chọn vào ô scale styles và constrain proportions. nên chọn resample image với mặc định là bicubic. xong, nhấn ok.

 - vào menu image > mode > indexed color > để lựa chọn local (selective) ở mục palette, nhập 16 vào ô colors, black and white ở mục forced, bỏ dấu chọn ở ô transparency và đặt khoảng 85% ở mục amount (chú ý không chọn preserve exact colors) . đánh dấu chọn ở preview > ok.

 - lưu bảng màu của hình để đưa vào thanh chạy sau này. vào menu image > mode > color table. một bảng nhỏ hiện ra, nhấn vào ok để lưu bảng màu này tại một thư mục nào đó.

 - lưu ảnh nền. vào menu file > save as > chọn định dạng .bmp (file bitmap) và lưu vào một thư mục (có thể ngay trong bootskin\skins) > ok. sau đó, một bảng nhỏ hiện ra, chọn mục 4-bit (16 màu).

 tạo thanh chạy

 - trong photoshop, tạo một ảnh trắng có kích thước 22 x 9 pixel. dùng paint bucket tools để đổ màu đen cho thanh này. vào image > mode > indexed color để đặt hình này ở chế độ 16 màu. mục colors để số 3, black and white ở forced, chọn transparency, preserve exact colors và preview > ok.

 - tạo ô chạy trên thanh ngang này với màu khá giống với màu hình nền. vào image > mode > color table (bảng này chỉ có vài màu) > load > mở đến file bảng màu đã lưu khi tạo hình nền. chọn màu mà hình nền có nhiều nhất (có thể mở file hình nền để ngắm lại).

 - lưu file này vào cùng thư mục với hình nền. trên menu file > save as > chọn định dạng .bmp > ok > chọn 4 bit > ok.

 viết mã khởi động

 - bạn có thể copy một file bootskin.ini vào thư mục vừa tạo rồi chỉnh sửa hoặc mở notepad rồi biên tập lại các câu lệnh sau:

 [bootskin]
 type=0 (để mặc định)
 name= "" (ở giữa hai dấu ngoặc kép viết tên của ảnh nền khi khởi động - tùy ý)
 author= "" (ở giữa hai dấu ngoặc kép viết tên tác giả tạo file - tùy ý)
 description="" (ở giữa hai dấu ngoặc kép viết mô tả cho file - tùy ý)
 screen=(viết chính xác tên ảnh nền với đuôi .bmp)
 progressbar=(viết chính xác tên file thanh chạy với đuôi .bmp)
 progressbarx=(viết con số thể hiện tọa độ nằm ngang, trong đó 0 là góc phải trên cùng của ảnh, càng về bên trái, giá trị càng tăng)
 progressbary=(viết con số thể hiện tọa độ nằm dọc, trong đó 0 là góc phải trên cùng của ảnh, càng xuống phía dưới, giá trị càng tăng)
 progressbarwidth =(viết số pixel thể hiện độ rộng của ảnh chạy trên thanh ngang).

 sau đó lưu lại file này với tên bootskin.ini.

 cài đặt

 - khi tạo xong thư mục mới ở trong bootskin\skins với các file trên mà không trục trặc gì, hình và các mô tả của file sẽ xuất hiện ngay trên chương trình bootskin.

 - nếu không, người dùng có thể dùng chương trình winzip để nén cả thư mục chứa 3 file ảnh nền, ảnh thanh chạy và tập tin bootskin.ini rồi đổi tên thư mục vừa nén với đuôi .zip thành đuôi .bootskin. chỉ cần nhấn đúp chuột vào thư mục mới, bạn có thể cài ảnh nền này khi khởi động. 


 có một phần mềm tên là logonstudio có thể thay đổi màn hình logon. bạn có thể thể tìm trên google hoặc tại địa chỉ http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?s...​

----------


## panda126

bài viết quá đầy đủ cho 1 kẻ gà it như mình [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 
thanks so much

----------


## vietthuongmusic

à mà cho tớ hỏi thêm: mình muốn chỉnh âm thanh lúc login hoặc logout thì dùng soft nào [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
p/s: mình sử dụng winxp sp3

à mà còn cái này nữa, mình không biết chỉnh làm sao

----------


## ananhhoang

mình thấy bản turn off cũng đẹp mà, cần gì phải chỉnh bạn.

----------


## giacnguvang

đây là bản win xp mà người ta tự chế lại đó.....

----------

